# Elegance i821 Wing Mirrors



## Blatter (Mar 23, 2010)

Need to replace the near side wing mirror on our Elegance i821 and was quoted £526 + VAT  

Does anyone know of or can recommend somewhere for cheaper or even used Burstner parts ?


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Camper UK do a new complete cover. I would be looking at some German sites for parts.

good luck

Dill


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a close look at your mirror and see if you can find out who manufacturers them. Most are also used on some makes of truck or bus, Alan.


----------

